# What's happened to the pinned threads for each city?



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

The pinned threads with information about rideshare driving in Adelaide, Canberra, Perth and Sydney are missing in action. Those for Melbourne and Brisbane remain.

Although the general information for the whole of Australia still proudly heads the national forum, the individual pinned posts for the cities specified are seemingly no more.

We look forward to their imminent and eminent return as we sorely miss them.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

The Perth one has been deleted it seems, I linked to it in a recent post, but it's a dead link now. WTH?!?


----------

